
Real estate crowdfunding through cryptocurrency [pdf] - invincibles
http://www.real.markets/REAL_Whitepaper.pdf
======
ExactoKnight
Crowdfunding is a HORRIBLE financing model for real estate.

Real estate is a long term investment, where risk is best reduced by
diversifying risk across many real estate assets. Any crowdfunding model for
real estate that seeks to raise funds in a non-diversified way is scammy and
almost certainly going to harm retail investors who get sucked into it.

------
sharemywin
wouldn't these tokens be securities?

